# Canada's with snow spreads



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you guys use canada's with your snow goose spread? I use them alot in the spring since they are really mixed in with the snows during the spring. I use them alot in the fall too. They will sometimes decoy better having snows around. sometimes i will set them about 10-20 yards off the snow spread or just mix them right in. Most of the time i mix them. I will ususally use only about 6 dozen canada shells. I will put white socks on about 2 dozen of them


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Canadas can help add confidence, since they are known to hang out together in the spring. We use white socks over our Canadas as well.

It never hurts to try.


----------

